# Training New or hire experienced



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Was wondering what you all do with help? Do you just keep a revolving door with new inexperienced guys until you find one that is willing to work and learn, or hire experienced ?:wallbash:I say this because I tape with my wife,( sub out the itch and boarding ), but my wife only puts up bead. I am thinking It would be nice to have a helper for the hard stuff, but have had a real hard time finding anyone. I mean new guys just can t seem to pick it up fast enough to not cost me money, and from my experience, experienced guys have some major bad habits ( addicts ), too stubborn to learn a different system from what they were taught, or just don t show up regularly which in turn costs me money. Anyways just wanted some others thoughts on how to not lose my shirt by training someone


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

taper71 said:


> Was wondering what you all do with help? Do you just keep a revolving door with new inexperienced guys until you find one that is willing to work and learn, or hire experienced ?:wallbash:I say this because I tape with my wife,( sub out the itch and boarding ), but my wife only puts up bead. I am thinking It would be nice to have a helper for the hard stuff, but have had a real hard time finding anyone. I mean new guys just can t seem to pick it up fast enough to not cost me money, and from my experience, experienced guys have some major bad habits ( addicts ), too stubborn to learn a different system from what they were taught, or just don t show up regularly which in turn costs me money. Anyways just wanted some others thoughts on how to not lose my shirt by training someone


They both have there advantages. Personally over the years have taken many who have had 0 experience and have spent countless hours teaching them the techniques I have learned that worked best for me. Sometimes you will find someone who will come by it naturally and others that will never get the hang of it or ever have the finesse or agility to do what it takes. Hiring seasoned tapers are another story all set in their ways working only when they want or putting out what they feel they should there is always something. Yet there are seasoned tapers out there to actually work hard for you , You just have to find them. It seems like most new guys that you teach are more eager to work a little harder and if they don't then find someone else plan and simple. A while back on some posts it was mentioned Keep it all business between you and your workers.. Not to sound mean and disrespectful it always works to your advantage when keeping this in mind. If you become more like friends than employer -employee your employee will think that you owe him above and beyond what he deserves. He may think he is owed more freedom to come and go as he pleases or thinks he deserves more liberty when it comes to any work related issues, it can be a bad circumstance so be careful about work relationships. Another down side to teaching someone is after they finally get to the point where they are self sufficient are they going to get a hair up there ass and go off on their own?? It can be discouraging when that happens but so that is life it is a 50-50 on that one, but then again seasoned tapers come and go anyway so no different when you look at it that way.


----------



## roominaday (Feb 14, 2010)

I hired a younger painter in May who never ever filed more than a nail hole! The 1st job I started him was taping a large basement and he later told me he almost quit the 2nd day! 

We paint a lot, but DW is where I started in Edmonton many moons ago and it is a nice little niche for me in this small NS town. He made more than I did on the next 5 or so jobs. Now I have my production times in half and he has picked it up very well. He can hand tape and all finish angles (closets, small tapes), of course fill nails, run the tube - roller and flusher, pick 3 ways, fill and skim beads and bevels, install paper and vinyl beads, mix mud to a decent consistency for the box, tube and pan. His sanding is very good and they only thing I have not taught him is to run the boxes and fill butt joints. 

I say hire a green guy, pay him well so he stays, and be patient. I have broken down all my taping steps into times. X-amount of time for X amount of BD feet for 1st coat, second coat, skim and sanding. This is the only way to gauge if I am making any money on jobs with him.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I struggle with the same question.

Had good and bad experiences with both. I'd say an experienced guy is better value,but one still open to learning, and you'll know what your getting off the bat. However, you might find that diamond in the rough with a newbie.



Some rules I'm learning... Prior construction experience highly recommended. Painters make good tapers, carpenters make good boarders. Check their references. No more than than one new guy at a time, and have two trained guys per new guy so they're always supervised. Have a clear code of conduct/expectations covering; cellphones on the jobsite, hours, breaks, substance abuse, music playing, calling ahead if late, which tools to supply, invoicing, payday, etc... before hiring. Make them read it and sign it(my project for the new year). If you're regularly going home at night and complaining to your wife how frustrating the help is, it's time to let them go and it'll be an instant relief.

Don't expect your new labourer to fulfill all the jobsite duties your wife may or may not have performed.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

D's
""Have a clear code of conduct/expectations covering; cellphones on the jobsite, hours, breaks, substance abuse, music playing, ""

music playing?????? What !!!!!!!! no radio!!!!!
how could anyone work for you:whistling2:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Music still gets played - just no more gangster rap and deathmetal so loud my ears bleed. How grown men can think it's okay to play that music around customers boggles the mind!


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well got a 20 year old kid on tuesday for sanding. He caught on pretty well had him pole sand the house while me and the wife lighted out and touched up. Yesterday was tape day, had him wiping tapes and he did great on the butts and flats, but could not roll and flush to save his life:icon_cry:. I think he may have some potential.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Ive trained many guys over the years,most important thing to keep pushing on them is screws(then sand them).it's like that movie karate kid,wax on,wax off,it gets their hand motions down to other task down the road.train them to eventually run all the production tools,boxes,roller,flushers,spotters,etc....you look after the hand stuff and fixing (their crap in beginning).
But never never ever teach them how to run the bazooka ,I think that is a unwritten rule,less chance of them jumping ship on you then,and it sorta sets the tone and pace of who is master.
and what silverstilts said is very true,keep it business,don't go for beers after work,lend or advance money etc.....
I got one kid who has been with me for about 12 years now.it's become more like a father son,sometimes mother son:furious: relationship ,about once every 3 months you half to remind him who is in charge.
Should never of taught him how to run the bazooka


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2Buck or Carpentaper, one of you might have to translate for us...Do you speak young Canadian? And you thought we talk funny...Eh Bro! :laughing:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

no comment


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> 2Buck or Carpentaper, one of you might have to translate for us...Do you speak young Canadian? And you thought we talk funny...Eh Bro! :laughing:


think it might be a newfie in a cowboy hat :whistling2:
and I think he should keep working for his father for another 5 years for teaching him the trade


----------

